# Papers



## Sandy S. (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get papers from ADM, I think that is what it is called. I sent in registration papers about Feb. 18th and haven't received them back yet. They did call one week after I sent them in to get information corrected. I put to many letters in the name. I have emailed them and not heard back on My Little Valentine Willows papers.

So does anyone know how long it takes?

Thanks,


----------



## SherryM (Apr 6, 2004)

HI,

What address did you send your paperwork to? The reason I ask is that ADMS moved 2 or 3 years ago but there are still some old forms out there with the previous address on them. FYI their current address is The American Donkey and Mule Society, PO Box 1210 Lewisville TX 75067. If you sent your paperwork to their current address I would think based on my past experience with the registry that you should be receiving your papers shortly.


----------



## Sandy S. (Apr 8, 2004)

I know they got them because they called me, I had to change her name some because I had put in to many letters. Went over the 35 limit by 2.

Hoping I get them soon. She is my first registered donkey. Then next time vet is out going to have him do an inspection on my other jenny and get her registered also.


----------



## Patti_B (Apr 21, 2004)

How does a person get a non-registered mini donkey or mini mule registered? Is there a website of other information that I could look at?

THANKS!


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes you can here is the IMDR this is the one that I had mine Registered with and to qoute from the Qand A page is this statement:: Frequently asked questions

My donkeys has never been registered - can I get them registered with IMDR?

As long as your donkey is under 38" in height they can be registered.

Here is the link to the home page of IMDR

IMDR


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 23, 2004)

You can also register a non-registered donkey through ADMS also. All you have to do is print out the inspection form from the ADMS website and have your vet fill it out. Then send the inspection form, registration application, and money to ADMS and they will register the donkey. Also you could go ahead and register the donkey through IMDR and then send a copy of the IMDR registration certificate to ADMS, along with an ADMS registration application, and the money and they will register your donkey that way. Then your donkey will be double registered. Good luck!

- Jody Elliott


----------



## Sandy S. (Apr 23, 2004)

I received papers. Yeah!!!! My first registered mini donkey.

Sanjis Lil Valentine Willow


----------

